# CNC era, Motion,  I/O cards, DROs oh my!  w/ a Magnetic lm10 type question :-)



## countryguy (Dec 18, 2014)

Morning all;  Several threads of late about Knee mill CNC Retofits.   From steppers to servos... I/o and motion control boards!  Tis Overwhelming stuff at times.    Harry and myself seem to have ongoing retrofit's in mind.  (other thread w/ Jim D here: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...ant-to-convert-Anilam-Crusader-M-to-Linux-CNC )     With Jim D providing a lot of info related to his Mill upgrade w/ Servos and closed loop Stepper setups, motion control cards and vendors.  It's enough to make me get rather caught up in it all.   (in a good way!)    Jim's outstanding work write up here: http://www.dawsoncontrols.com/millupgrade.html 

What I can say is that if I'm looking to make this thing run forever (yeah, forever LOL) and I need to make it right the fist time !  Looking to come up to the plate ready to smack the ball!   (hehe.. pointing to right field here... ) That said, even w/ a 30year IT background and a EE side from way back, I'm still really confused about how all these feedback loops and Motion control systems must integrate together seamlessly.  I really need more time to read all this lit but alas there is never enough time so I look here and on sites for "trusting" solutions.   Some notes on Jim threads w/ Harry suggest some OTS mixed OEM setups do NOT always play nice.  Thus caveat emptor!    That said, I am sort of typing this all out to convince myself to order the Centroid kit w/ reuse of my current Motors and drives ( I hope).     A slick website or you-tube Vid simply is not enough these days.   What I know factually is that once I / we( as we all do this) dig in, read, research and make informed decisions things pan out pretty darn good usually. I have called the Vendors and asking for references to call.  What's a quick 5mins phone call on a 3K spend?  

Today I'm looking for some info on Mag scales like Jim D. setup.  The integration of LM10 and Mag-scales.   There is also a new announcement from one Co. about the LM10 Mag-scale comms intrgration to Fanuc!  (Not that I know how to do that even!)    link here: http://www.renishaw.com/en/all-the-...rs-now-with-fanuc-serial-communications--7939 
For my morning "wonderment" and HM lesson: On the Mill that is not even in the shop yet w/ a probable Centroit retofit not yet ordered-   What do I connect the LM10 scales output to for a DRO?   Something to count pulses, a calibration routine, etc.   Can it tie into the closed loop somehow?    Just curious here.  Not finding much on LM10 Scale w/ DRO or PC based DRO readouts unless you buy a $$$ setup.     Will post info back threads w/ Vendor and integration info for reference as I can.   


Enjoy the coming Holidays everyone.  
Jeff. aka CG.


----------



## countryguy (Aug 4, 2016)

for search/historical archives: thread replaced by this one: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/lm10-renishaw-mag-linear-scale-replacement-vendor-spec.49299/


----------

